
Is Spotify Going Bankrupt in 2017? Wall Street Delivers Another Red Flag - pja
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2017/02/02/spotify-bankrupt-ipo/
======
pratap103
If they don't manage to reneg their deals with the big three, bankruptcy is
certainly foreseeable. 70% percent royalties not including tax and overheads
on a subscription model leaves no room for a profitable model. It's a shame
because it really is the best service out there in my opinion.

------
pja
Betteridge probably applies, but the riders on those loans look really bad for
anyone hoping for a payout from their Spotify employee share options.

